# Compulsive Buying - Do you buy unusual stuff you don't really need?



## Burl Source (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't mean knives and kitchen stuff, everyone here does that.
I mean other things that you bought just because you thought they were cool or unusual.
Nowadays I try to direct my compulsive purchases toward unusual wood.
But.......I still give in and buy things I don't need and will probably never use.
Except to take them out to look at and go oooooooooh!
(one time I bought 50 alligator teeth)

My last compulsive purchase was these 3 pieces of rutilated quartz from Turkey.
They are not really valuable but I like to move them around under a light and look at the gold threads that go through the stones.
And, yes.....I am easily amused.
Here is a bad photo of the quartz.







*What kind of unusual but un-needed stuff have you bought compulsively?*


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2012)

similar things, Oregon sunstone and labradorite you should check them out.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a house full of thing I have bought and don't need. Probably even the house itself!

-AJ


----------



## ecchef (Feb 9, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I have a house full of thing I have bought and don't need. Probably even the house itself!
> 
> -AJ



:lol2:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 9, 2012)

Alden ultimate Indy boots from leather soul on Rodeo Drive.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it is fun to collect cool and unusual things just because you like them.
I get some funny looks from the wife sometimes.
It usually goes something like;
"Look what came in the mail today, isn't it cool?"
_What are you going to do with that?_
"S***, I don't know. But isn't it cool?"
_How much did you pay for that?_
"Oh, I got a really good deal"
_That's nice_ rolls her eyes


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought the movie sword from Lord of the Rings, and a 2000 layer, clay tempered katana.

wifie is like "watcha gonna do with those? Slice onions?"


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I bought the movie sword from Lord of the Rings, and a 2000 layer, clay tempered katana.
> 
> wifie is like "watcha gonna do with those? Slice onions?"



Pictures please.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 9, 2012)

A year ago I found myself owning sixtysomething camera lenses, I may have been a bit compulsive there... Down to 20 now. But I am really hard to myself these days, just buying wood and cook books, not much else. And done with wood also. I think. For now.

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 10, 2012)

Problem is, I don't find myself buying just one type of thing I don't need. I keep a list of items I need, but consistantly buy stuff I don't need. I have probably $3K worth of woodworking equipment (power tools and hand tools) I have never touched because I never started handles. Also have $400 worth of nice burl wood for handles sitting in my spare room. Don't get me started on coffee stuff, watches, and scuba gear. Sheesh.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Didn't I sell you some handle wood years ago, Jason? Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 10, 2012)

You did! I still have it, and then some from that guy in Alaska.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Pictures please.
> 
> k.


Here is my baby with Andruil!



I'll put up pics of the katana tomorrow...


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2012)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice. Cool sword and cute daughter. I have two girls and two boys that age. Told my wife about your swords and your wife's comment cutting onions with that thing.She said she loved me knives and all. Letting her shop probably helps:biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

She is the youngest of three girls, two redheads, and the oldest is brunett, the keep me smiling for sure!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, Pierre, she's a beauty! You'll probably be worse than my dad--he only had ONE big arse knife that he was always sharpening when our dates came to the door (a Randall bowie.)

As for collecting--roses. Started growing them when we moved to the Pacific Northwest because they're so darn easy. These aren't your modern "give your girlfriend a dozen"--they're vintage plants. I have some estimated to be from ~ 1200 A.D. Some may be older than that. Several that were grown by Empress Josephine at Malmaison. The history behind them is really fascinating. Probably have about 200 plants now.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Ah, Pierre, she's a beauty! You'll probably be worse than my dad--he only had ONE big arse knife that he was always sharpening when our dates came to the door (a Randall bowie.)
> 
> As for collecting--roses. Started growing them when we moved to the Pacific Northwest because they're so darn easy. These aren't your modern "give your girlfriend a dozen"--they're vintage plants. I have some estimated to be from ~ 1200 A.D. Some may be older than that. Several that were grown by Empress Josephine at Malmaison. The history behind them is really fascinating. Probably have about 200 plants now.



Lol I will remember that for when my daughter's are teenagers. My current plan was cleaning a big ass gun and asking my daughter's date if he wanted to go to the gun range later. That might work better just sit in the corner, don't say a word, just keep sharpening a knife.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 10, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> just sit in the corner, don't say a word, just keep sharpening a knife.


 
Almost right, but don't sit in the corner. Sit where you're the first thing seen when someone comes in the door. And practice your glower.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Almost right, but don't sit in the corner. Sit where you're the first thing seen when someone comes in the door. And practice your glower.


:eyebrow::shotgun::spiteful:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm already planning out how much cleaner my guns will be when my future daughter reaches dating age. 

That method would have backfired when I was that age though, I would have been like - "Holy cow, that is one sweet XXXX shotgun can we go shooting / hunting sometime?" Probably would have ended up hanging out with my girlfriends dad as much as girlfriend. :shotgun:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I'm already planning out how much cleaner my guns will be when my future daughter reaches dating age.
> 
> That method would have backfired when I was that age though, I would have been like - "Holy cow, that is one sweet XXXX shotgun can we go shooting / hunting sometime?" Probably would have ended up hanging out with my girlfriends dad as much as girlfriend. :shotgun:



Damn you are right. My daughters are smart. If they like the guy they will have him act like he loves saltwater sportfishing. Must guard my weakness.:biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I got it covered from any distance, long distance rifle, then archery, then handgun, then knives, and if he still can't see my point, I'll just fill the bloody door with sheer mass! I told all three of them, before I ok any type of marriage, the "boy" in question, has to be able to carry ME in his arms! My baby said "Like a princess daddy?"  I looked at her and simply said yes. Now she looks at her oldest "sissy" and says "he can't carry daddy like a princess! Get a better one!"


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I think I got it covered from any distance, long distance rifle, then archery, then handgun, then knives, and if he still can't see my point, I'll just fill the bloody door with sheer mass! I told all three of them, before I ok any type of marriage, the "boy" in question, has to be able to carry ME in his arms! My baby said "Like a princess daddy?"  I looked at her and simply said yes. Now she looks at her oldest "sissy" and says "he can't carry daddy like a princess! Get a better one!"


Lmao


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 10, 2012)

Gorgeous girl pierre. I have two girls one is a redhead and one is borderline redhead. And btw, my wife loves Lord of the Rings. You don't know how much cred you gave this forum in my wife's eyes. She might even overlook my latest custom order 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, and btw, things I buy compulsively are web domains. 

k.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 10, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Oh yeah, and btw, things I buy compulsively are web domains.
> 
> k.



I'm not sure why but this made me burst out laughing


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Oh yeah, and btw, things I buy compulsively are web domains.
> 
> k.



Do you build web sites?


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 10, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Do you build web sites?



I'm not a developer, but I do use wordpress and build my own sites. I just have a lot of crazy ideas for businesses so I end up buying domains that I might use at some point.

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 10, 2012)

Just for grins, here's a rose from my collection. The blossom is about as big as a quarter (about an inch). It's been grown since 1664 or earlier--some say there were references made to it as early as 1590. Even if you go with 1664, that's more than 100 years before the United States became a country. It's fascinating to me that people have passed along cuttings or grafts for almost 350 years. A living bit of history.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> It's fascinating to me that people have passed along cuttings or grafts for almost 350 years. A living bit of history.



Indeed. Fascinating. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 10, 2012)

What if someone offered a 300-year-old yeast? 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 11, 2012)

Like a sourdough starter? That would be pretty freakin cool.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 11, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Like a sourdough starter? That would be pretty freakin cool.


Wow someone was reading my mind. With it one step further Johnny getting it in S.F.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anybody tried Sourdoughs International (www.sourdo.com)? I might try some of their Italian culture for my pizza dough.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 12, 2012)

My thing is I think/try to do/make every thing my self so come the end of the day I have accumulated a ungodly amount of tools and such that I would have saved a whole lot of time and money if I would have just bought the thing to begin with. My garage looks like Clint Eastwoods in grand tareno..less the kickass car.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 12, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Like a sourdough starter? That would be pretty freakin cool.



I have some that I got from a bakery in Egypt when I was there, it supposedly from around 1500 b/c. Don't know if that's true or not but it was free from a place a taxi driver took me not some tourist spot, place looked like it was from 1500 B/C.

I also have one from Boudin Bakery in San Francisco that I got my self when I was there, it's got some history behind it.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I have some that I got from a bakery in Egypt when I was there, it supposedly from around 1500 b/c. Don't know if that's true or not but it was free from a place a taxi driver took me not some tourist spot, place looked like it was from 1500 B/C.
> 
> I also have one from Boudin Bakery in San Francisco that I got my self when I was there, it's got some history behind it.


Hmm... Would love to get some of that. Don't think it gets any better.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 12, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Hmm... Would love to get some of that. Don't think it gets any better.




PT me a addy and just pay for shipping, yeast is something that should be shared


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> PT me a addy and just pay for shipping, yeast is something that should be shared



I will do that this week when I get my check. I really appreciate it. I just bought a misono Ux10 and a tojiro itk bread knife this week:biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Chef Niloc not sure how you plan on shipping. PT sent. I can send cash, PayPal, self returned big envelope. Let me know. Some Boudin bakery sourdough would be excellent with my seafood. Still need to break in my Staub Boulliabaisse pot.:biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 5, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I have some that I got from a bakery in Egypt when I was there, it supposedly from around 1500 b/c. Don't know if that's true or not but it was free from a place a taxi driver took me not some tourist spot, place looked like it was from 1500 B/C.
> 
> I also have one from Boudin Bakery in San Francisco that I got my self when I was there, it's got some history behind it.



I got it today.Thank you!Thank you!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 5, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> My thing is I think/try to do/make every thing my self so come the end of the day I have accumulated a ungodly amount of tools and such that I would have saved a whole lot of time and money if I would have just bought the thing to begin with. My garage looks like Clint Eastwoods in grand tareno..less the kickass car.



I think trying your hand at making something you like is way more fun than just buying the finished item.
But on the other side of the coin after finding out first hand how much is involved in making the item, I gain a whole new respect for those who are doing a good job making them.
Like knives.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 6, 2012)

Something I have that I can never really use? A blackjack which totally illegal to carry, even with a concealed weapons permit.

I had it made simply because my grandfather carried one at work and when he died, my grandmother threw it out. He was a railroad engineer back in the days of steam engines and the rail yard could be a pretty rough place at night. For some strange and inexplicable reason I felt the need to replace it. :dontknow:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 9, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I think it is fun to collect cool and unusual things just because you like them.
> I get some funny looks from the wife sometimes.
> It usually goes something like;
> "Look what came in the mail today, isn't it cool?"
> ...



No wife here, but i fall into the same situation all the time...



mr drinky said:


> What if someone offered a 300-year-old yeast?
> 
> k.



So...yeast...it has bacteria... if a yeast youre very fond of gets moved from one location to another... lets say sanfran to seattle, you will have a totally different yeast. Why? Temperature/ climate/ different bacteria in the air. 

I have it easy right now. I live in an rv with a roommate! So space is tight. Besides knives i also have over $6k in vintage tobacco pipes and memorabilia. Not pot, tobacco. Amongst many other odd things...invluding the rv itself!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

Might need to see a picture of this RV...and the pipe collection too.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 9, 2012)

Rv is doable. Pipe collection is everywhere...i even own a frickin pipe business! I of course bought it on a whim.....and dont do anything with it. Deadmanspipes.com


----------



## Tristan (Mar 9, 2012)

I buy pc and PS3 games and think about how fun it would be to play them. Then lately, never do. I must have 10 games lying around. sigh.


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I bought the movie sword from Lord of the Rings, and a 2000 layer, clay tempered katana.



I sure would like to see a photo of that katana.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 9, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I buy pc and PS3 games and think about how fun it would be to play them. Then lately, never do. I must have 10 games lying around. sigh.



I do the same thing with PS3 games, time is the most important comodity these days. Like many my job is a 24/7 job, enrolled in two different schools programs, a gf and organizations/community service all military are required to be part of. Who has time for video games...I miss being a kid. Great avatar, didn't know you are into espresso. What's your gear?


----------



## Peco (Mar 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I bought the movie sword from Lord of the Rings, and a 2000 layer, clay tempered katana.
> 
> wifie is like "watcha gonna do with those? Slice onions?"



And you didn't get her the ring


----------

